# 2006 Kenner 21VX ~ Center Console ~ 2010 Mercury Optimax 150hp with only 41.7 Hours!!!



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2006 KENNER 21 VX ~ CENTER CONSOLE BAY BOAT ~ 2010 MERCURY OPTIMAX 150HO WITH ONLY 41.7 HOURS ON IT ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ LIVE WELL ~ LEANING POST AT HELM ~ EXCELLENT CONDITION ~ RUNS GREAT...

CALL TODAY 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

PRICE $21,980.00

FINANCING AVAILBLE!*


----------

